# fischige Babynahrung



## Geier0815 (31. März 2003)

Moin, Moin,

da meine Tochter inzwischen ein halbes Jahr alt ist, suche ich Rezpte für Babynahrung mit Fisch, hauptsächlich mit Dorsch da ich den am häufigsten fange. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Anregungen und/oder Tipps für mich, was ich dabei beachten muß und womit ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## Doom (17. April 2003)

Fisch für Babyfutter? Also ich habe keine Erfahrungen, wäre auch nicht darauf gekommen, aber vieleicht den filetierten Fisch ganz lange durch den Fleischwolf drehen, bis es eine richtig eklige Matsche ist.:v


----------



## chippog (18. April 2003)

sag mal doom, ein bischen gewählter hättest du dich ja ausdrücken können!

ich hab mal gehört, dass fisch vor einem jahr nicht verabreicht werden soll, wegen allergie und so, weiss aber nicht, wie da die aktuellsten empfehlungen sind. ausserdem könnten sich die ratschläge länderweise unterscheiden.

durch den wolf drehen wäre meines erachtens nach das wesentlichste, da du ja an sonsten keine grätenfreie nahrung garantieren kannst... souffle oder fischpudding, im wasserbad und so, fast bis gar nicht gewürzt sollte nicht verkehrt sein. nach und nach halt testen, was so angesagt ist, hängt echt vom einzeilfall ab. mal klappt es  und mal so :v  wirste schon merken! und wenn es so  klappt, ist dorsch bestimmt immer goldrichtig! chippog, küchenmod aus göteborg


----------



## Hummer (18. April 2003)

Uns wurde auch gesagt, daß man Babies vor dem zwölften Monat nicht mit Fisch füttern sollte, da dieser Allergien auslösen könnte. Falls Dein Kind Neurodermitis hat, solltest Du auf Fisch ganz verzichten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Geier0815 (18. April 2003)

Da die 'Kleine' die Fertiggläßchen mit Fisch mag und die ab dem 6ten Monat sind, ist das wohl in Ordnung. Das man das Ganze durchdrehen muß ist auch klar. Ich suche halt 'richtige' Rezepte, also mit was man den Fisch zusammen servieren kann. Irgendwer 'ne nette Idee?


----------



## chippog (26. April 2003)

@ geier! hab mal im schwedischen kochbuch geblättert. folgendes rezept scheint mir sinnvoll: 50 - 75 g fischfilet, ein paar körner salz, einen teelöffel kartoffelmehl, 50 ml = 0,05 l milch, etwas firschen dill und einen deut butter schön mixen und im wasserbad bei 200°C zirka zwanzig minuten fest werden lassen. dazu: meine güte, ganze weiche kartoffeln oder stampfkartoffeln, samt möhren, gerade mal weich gekocht und gemusst oder durchaus auch gerade mal weichgekochte pastinaken oder fenchel gemusst, von mir aus auch apfelmus dazu, sieben körner zimt und dreizehn körner vanille dazu, oder so, am besten mindestens eine alternative, wegen spuck und so, teste halt aus, das kind weiss schon wass es will. gerne mehr machen, wenn es schmeckt, zum einfrieren in eiswürfelformen füllen, damit es leichter zu portionieren ist und schneller auftaut, noch mehr fragen? lass gerne von dir hören! ich war mit beiden kindern mindestens sieben monate zu hause und habe die zeit durchlitten aber noch viel mehr genossen!!!! !!!! !!!! chippog, schweden


----------



## nikmark (26. April 2003)

Hallo,

wir haben unsren Sohn auch ab ca. dem 6 Monat mit Fisch gefüttert. Dorsch ist da auch eine sehr gute Wahl, weil er ja auch als Filet praktisch grätenfrei ist. Wie auch schon oben erwähnt, solltest du bis zum 12 Monat keine Eier und Fisch füttern, wenn das Kind irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten zeigt ( Allergien, Neurodermitis usw.), ansonsten spricht nichts gegen Fisch! Wir haben den Fisch immer gedünstet, zekleinert und mit weichen Kartoffeln und weichen Gemüse puerriert. Zur besseren Aufnahme der Fischfette immer einen kleinen Schuss Olivenöl hinzufügen (!!!). Mit etwas Phantasie kannst du echt leckere Gerichte für den Kind machen. Verzichte aber auf Salz und Pfeffer, so kommt der reine Fischgeschmack auch besser an.
Gut Hunger
(Ich war immer ganz scharf auf die Reste)
#h #h #h


----------



## chippog (27. April 2003)

vor den resten kann ich nur schärfstens warnen!!! die sitzen sieben jahre später immer noch bei mir in der bauchnabelgegend.... nie habe ich so viel zugenommen, wie zu der zeit meines elternurlaubs......... chipp the big


----------



## nikmark (27. April 2003)

Das mit der Bauchnabelgegend habe ich natürlich verschwiegen.#t #t 
Also, passt auf#h


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Mai 2003)

ich habe mich eben mit einer ernährungsberaterin unterhalten und die hat mir sogar geraten meinem kind keinesfalls vor dem dritten lebensjahr fisch zu geben !


----------



## chippog (9. Mai 2003)

das mit den wissenschaftlich untermauerten empfehlungen ist so ne sache... klar ist da sicher was dran, aber ob das denn immer alles so richtig ist und für alle gilt? interessanterweise sind nicht so selten die empfehlungen in anderen ländern das gegenteil von dem was so zu hause gilt. warum soll denn bitte erst nach dem dritten lebensjahr? schwermetalle, organisch chemische verunreinigungen, gräten, oder was? wäre interessant zu erfahren! werde mal hier in schweden nachhaken. chippog, selber wissenschaftlich missausgebildet


----------



## Locke (9. Mai 2003)

Begündung?

Dat würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruss Locke


----------



## nikmark (9. Mai 2003)

Ich habe auch so meine Schwierigkeiten mit vielen Ernährungstipps. Ich weiß noch als unser jüngster in dem Alter war. Wir haben ihm (siehe oben) Fisch ab de 6. Monat gegeben und er ist kerngesund.Bekannte von uns haben sogar auf Kuhmilchprodukte verzichtet und ddas Kind hat Asthma und Neurodermitis. Was haben die nicht alles für die Gesundheit des Kindes getan. Eine andere Bekannte hat ihr Kind zur Stärkung des Immunsystems bis zum 18. Monat gestillt, auch diese Kind ist heute sehr anfällig. Obwohl ich da nicht herkomme, in der alten DDR waren die Kinder (wegen der Kinderkrippen), das eine Kind steckte sich beim anderen an usw. bei weitem nicht so allergieanfällig wie bei uns, wo immer noch viele Mütter mit einer Sagrotanflasche alles desinfizieren, was dem Kind schaden könnte.
Ach ja, wer kennt nicht die Geschichte, von dem gesunden Spinat, der ja soviel (!!!) Eisen enthält. Das war ein Tippfehler, man hatte sich um eine Kommastelle vertan und schon war der Spinat gesund und die Kinder damit vollgestopft. Die Geschichte passierte Anfang dieses Jahrhunderts und noch heute glauben die Leute das !
Ich denke mal, man muss auch immer schauen, von welcher Seite so Gesundheitsapostel her angehaucht sind..........

Guten Appetit

Nikmark#2 #g #2 #a #g #:


----------



## Geier0815 (10. Mai 2003)

Moin, Moin,

Auch ich denke das eine vernünftige Abhärtung, in Form von 'am ganz normalen Leben teilhaben' gesünder ist als die Überbehütung wie sie auch durch die Werbung suggeriert wird. Da meiner Kleinen Fisch schmeckt, wird sie ihn auch kriegen, egal was irgendwelche 'Wissenschaftler' meinen oder behaupten! Und bisher hab ich noch nichts Negatives festgestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2003)

Ernährungswissenschaftler??
Braucht man die??

Das sind doch die Panikmacher, die damals gemeint haben, im Bier wären krebserregende Stoffe. 
Wenngleich sich dann später rausgestellt hat, dass man soviel Bier saufen müsste um Krebs davon zu bekommen, dass man bis dahin schon 10 mal an Leberzirrhose gestorben wäre.

Und alles ist irgendwie gefährlich wenn mans isst oder trinkt. Dumm nur, dass trotzdem die Lebenserwartung ständig steigt.  
Oder haben diese Ernährungsheinis das noch nicht mitgekriegt??

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Eskimokindern oder Kindern von den Indianerstämmen ganz im Süden oder Norden.
Die haben doch nix ausser Fisch, Wal und Robben, und das wird auch oft noch roh gegessen.

Oder kriegen die dann bis zum 3. Lebensjahr ausschliesslich Muttermilch??? 

Weil wenn die Fisch essen (gegen die "Tipps" der Ernährungswissenschaftler) müssten die ja schon lange an Allergien ausgestorben sein

Arme Mutter, nen 3 - jährigen nur mit Muttermilch satt zu kriegen, da ist ja ne Milchkuh besser dran. :q :q


----------



## chippog (11. Mai 2003)

nanana thomas, und wenn du noch so recht hast, und ganz so einfach ist das ja, wie du selber weisst, auch nicht. sowohl im einzelnen alsauch als volk reagiert mensch ja nun eben unterschiedlich auf das ein und andere. aber wenn die schon eine empfehlung loswerden, ist es mindestens genau so interessant, warum und im bedarfsfall für wen diese empfehlung zu beherzigen ist. und letztendlich sind es ja eben nur wissenschaftliche erkenntnisse und damit per definition keine absoluten wahrheiten, auch wenn ottonormal darauf immer gerne hereinfällt. meine empfehlung ist ganz einfach: glaubt nicht hartnäckig an die wissenschaft, es könnte das letzte mal sein... chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2003)

Das Problem: Ernährungswissenschaftler geben allegemeine Ernährungstipps, obwohl die Menschen verschiedene Stoffwechsel haben.

Wenn die in einer Studie feststellen würden, dass alle Personen mit Schuhgrösse 26 oder kleiner (weils Kinder sind) keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen, würden sie empfehlen, dass alle Menschen Schuhe mit einer max. Grösse von 26 tragen, selbst wenn der Fuss ein 45er wäre.

Ich weiss dass ich da oft etwas überzeichne, aber die erzählen so viel Unfug, das ist grausig!!

Was ist eigentlich mit diesen krebserregenden Stoffen in Pommes?? Könnt Ihr  Euch noch erionnern??
Da müsste bei den amerikanischen Ernährungsgewohnheiten ja mindestens jeder zweite an Krebs gestorben sein??

Gesunder Menschenverstand und eine ausgewogene Mischkost, die die Saison beachtet, dann brauch ich weder spezielle Diäten noch Ernährungswissenschatfler!!!!


----------



## nikmark (11. Mai 2003)

Kann es es sein, daß hier irgendwie, auch von Seiten der Moderatoren, nur geantwortet wird , um ein Posting mehr zu haben ???? Ich habe das Gefühl, das nicht nur in diesem Forum frühere Postings nicht gelesen werden und das genau das geantwortet wird, was ein oder zwei Postings vorher beschrieben wurde. Gerade die Moderatoren sollten dies , meiner Meinung nach, vermeiden, denn so weit ich dieses Board verstehe, geht es nicht um eine "Foren Legende" oder einen "Junior Member", sondern nur um einen intensiven Meinungsaustausch unter Anglern .


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2003)

Lieber nik, ich weiss nicht ob ich mir den Schuh anziehen soll (muss??)??
Ich habe auf chippogs Einwände hin einige weitere Beispiele gebracht, wäre ich "nur" auf mehr Postings aus, würden diese Beiträge sicher nur kurz und oberflächlich ausfallen und nicht mit "Argumenten" garniert sein.  
Aber vielleicht sehe ich das falsch??


----------



## chippog (12. Mai 2003)

@ nikmark! diesen schuh (grösse sechsundzwanzig :q ) will ich mir gerne etwas anziehen (obwohl ich mich in siebenundvierzig viel wohler fühle  :m ), weil es zumindest mir manchmal an zeit hapert, um alle beiträge zu einem thema noch mal genau durchzulesen. da wird eben etwas zu "kurzsichtig" und etwas zu locker (schliesslich will ich ja auch als wortgewandt und witzig angesehen werden) geantwortet, wobei die tiefe etwas flöten geht. da hat es schon mal leicht den anschein, dass wir auf anzahl statt auf qualität aus sind. gerade bei thomas kann ich dich aber sehr beruhigen, da er zwar masse, aber das meiste mit klasse ins board bringt, auch wenn er, genau wie ich, manchmal dem hang zum ironisieren nachgibt. das ab ist meiner ansicht nach irgendwo zwischen gespräch und buch anzusiedeln: manchmal hohles gelaber und manchmal eben druckreif. mich ärgert auch, wenn zu viel gewäsch abgelassen wird, weil ich dann eben noch weniger zeit habe auf qualifizierte fragen entsprechend antworten zu können. aber manchmal muss auch ich gewäsch loswerden. wenn es aber in einem beitrag völlig daneben geht, mit personenangriff und so, dann hoffe ich, dem rasch einen riegel vorschieben zu können.

@ thomas! von den ernährungswissenschaftlern, die offensichtlich nur zu oft zwischen dem wohl der menschen und der macht der mampfmulties, nestle und co, eingequätscht sind, kommt eben deswegen so manches mal ziemlicher unsinn. aber auch nicht alle köche und erst recht nicht alle chemiker, solche wie ich, produzieren immer geniessbare süppchen. also lassen wir es an dieser stelle dabei bewenden, wenn nicht noch wesentliche information hinzugefügt werden soll.

und hier und da ein wenig luft machen muss im ab eben drin sein.  :m :e :m  chippog aus göteborg, küchenmod


----------



## chippog (12. Mai 2003)

unter www.netdoktor.se steht, leider nur auf schwedisch, dass dem baby fisch so ab acht monaten gefüttert werden kann. ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass wir zirka ein neues nahrungsmittel pro woche dazugenommen haben, um besser kontrollieren zu können, ob es zu allergischen reaktionen kommt.

nun wäre ich immer noch daran interessiert, warum fisch erst ab dem dritten jahr??? welche gründe werden angegeben??? chippog, küchenmod


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2003)

Jo, lassen wirs dabei, chippog!!!
Mir geht da eben immer schnell der Hut hoch, weil bei meinen Kochkursen immer wieder Leute mit den "kuriosesten Neuigkeiten von der Ernährungsfront" kommen, die meist eine Halbwertszeit haben, die noch unter dem Verfallsdatum von Hackfleisch liegt:q :q 
Und dann musste denen ersma klar machen, was wirklich Sache ist. Nervt eben.


----------



## nikmark (12. Mai 2003)

Liebe Moderatoren,
ich wollte um Gottes Willen keinen persönlich angreifen. Es war nur so das ich gestern im Laufe des Tages im Board war und da war nichts neues außer Wtze und nochmals Witze, nichts übers angeln :r 
....und wenn man in manche Themen geht, hat man wirklich das Gefühl, das es nur ums Ranking geht !!! Als ich dann hier (Babynahrung) von Euch fast das gleiche gelesen hatte, musste es einfach mal raus.

Entschuldigung, denn ich schätze eure Beiträge ansonsten sehr :m :m :m 

Nikmark


----------



## chippog (12. Mai 2003)

schon in ordnung meine herren! da mod hier, bin ich lieber manchmal etwas übervorsichtig, ohne auch nur andeutungsweise den anspruch auf unfehlbarkeit zu erheben. und bis jetzt hat ja auch noch keiner was schlimmes gesagt. also weiterhin guten appetit aufs ab und auf fisch! und vorher shitfiske! wünscht chippog aus na ihr wisst schon

ps und jetzt wieder zum thema! noch irgendein beitrag zur frage babynahrung?


----------

